

The Meaning of Life - infinity
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/life-meaning/

======
e3pi
Good Morning

Today's HN Sunday School Surveillance:

"The Meaning of Morning"

The weighty and by now quite sad:

Alas, Atlas, aka Descartes, descending heavy and exhausted elephant's privacy:

I am ~ I am therefore(... (I am therefore(... _sigh_ ...) ...)

surveillance ~ meaning of ( meaning of ( ... meaning of ( )))

meta^(n)(meaning of meaning) ~ meta^(n)(meaning of life):

with:

d^(n)/d^z exp^z = exp^z, or iter_{n} \ints e^(n)^= e^z,

e(z) ~ e(n)'(z) ~ ... ~ e(2)'(z) ~ e'(z) ~ e(z),

kernel of all Taylor series, Lapalace and Fourier transforms, optimum nos
base, signature tell-tail of organic and non-carbon life

Method of `exhaustion( original_thought_crime)', until:

Subst iter-expon into error_function non-imaginary trench warfare real
moonscape enfilidating fragmenting shells terror:

\int_{0\to\infty} e^(n)x* ... _e(2)x_ e^x * e^(n)(-x/2)* ... _e(2)x_ e^x *
_... e(3)x_ e(2)x _e^x_ dx

rose \def:= A rose is a ...(A rose is a ...()...)

lambda umbric brill: till finally, boundary recapitulating invagination named
Utah:

In the beginning was the word, and the word was with (' ()), and the word was
((' ())):

"Sure is, She rises, She is, Surveillance"

Privacy Information Exaustive Total Awareness (PIETA)

* find /root/mtAthos/russianNavy/1922/prism/nsa -name ' _name_worship_ '

* bediger4000 1 hour ago | link

> The "cyberwarfare" will be the new war on terror, 5-10 years from now. Yes,
> just like the war on terror is the new war on communism. By 1990, all the
> defence contractors figured out that without a boogey man to scare people
> with, the US government has a lot of things it would rather spend money on
> than billable hours.

